# Seiko 6309-7150



## winnei (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi all,

Just a pic of my 1980 Seiko,given to me as an 18th birthday present,still running really well.










Best Regards,

Neil.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Just goes to show, cannot beat a Seiko - they run on & on ..


----------



## doc_ab (Jul 9, 2008)

Just bought my second seiko and they are great watches. On the lookout for some vintage seiko's, that looks great, understated and classy. Have a sub as well but enjoy wearing the seiko that I currently have just as much.


----------

